# Map sensor fitting



## strdcloud (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi all, I'm new in this forum, and look forward to learning from everyone here.

I have just installed my new turbocharger on my car, I am wondering if the e46 330d map sensor would fit my e46 323 m52tu engine to give the ecu a better reading on the air flow. 

Has anyone tried it and could offer some advice?


----------

